# Best time to surf fish?



## Neciee24 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been doing surf fishing on and off at times however I never seem to catch anything. What is/or is there a good time for surf fishing? Is early in the morning? I know the weather is about to change soon and it is a little cooler in the mornings now but I am not afraid of the coolness  I just want some fish :thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends more on tides and surf conditions than time of day... At least that is what I have found.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Anytime you have a chance to fish is the best time


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

This time of year sunset sunrise and night. If you can stay away from catfish night time is the best.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

just keep getting out there . eventually you will wind up in the right place at the right time. That being said ,as one who spends a lot of time surf fishing,the last 8 months has been really slow. lots of fishing not so much catching, unless you enjoy unhooking catfish.

Kayaker 33 I never thought of using em for shark bait.Sounds like you've got it goln on.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Fish the washouts close to shore on a rising tide. Been catching plenty of Pompano 10-11 inches, and fairly nice size Whiting. Use size 4 hook. Cut up pink "Fish Bites" into small pieces and put on hook near eye. Put just enough peeled shrimp to barely cover hook.
Don't cast more than 30yds out and reel in slow. Slightest nibble set hook. Should do well.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Destin Surf Fishing Question*

For any of you that live in the Destin or surrounding areas, I seen several people mention the jettys' behind the Coast Guard Station as a good spot for incoming and outgoing tides. Looked at it on Google maps and definitely looks like a good spot with that trough in front of it.

Question is - I have a left knee that needs surgery and can't walk too far. Can you get access to that jetty without having to walk too darn far? Headed your way this weekend so any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Pompano67 told me the best time is "when the fish are biting!"


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> Pompano67 told me the best time is "when the fish are biting!"


 
Hahaha and it works every time !!:yes:


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Jcallaham I think the blacktips come in close at night to eat the catfish. If you cut the catfish behind the head and take off the tail it is like any other bait if not better. The skins and meat is so tough on a catfish that only a shark can eat it and it only takes a few minutes to catch bait


----------

